

Ask HN: Who hires french JAVA developers in Shenzhen (China)? - stemlaur


======
MalcolmDiggs
What an oddly specific question.

Angellist (angel.co) has 21 startups listed in China (from what I can find).
Couldn't see any that were hiring for Java at the moment, but might be worth a
shot.

------
Alupis
Does it matter if they are french? I mean, Java is Java, regardless of your
native language or nationality.

